
I've made yet another sudo-like tool for Windows, to run things as admin - noseratio
https://github.com/noseratio/choco/tree/master/wsudo
======
jaclaz
With all due respect, the "tool" seem like being a couple simple batches and a
powershell script.

Suggesting to install chocolatey in order to "install" the above appears to me
a little excessive, when the install process amounts roughly to "copy these
three little files somewhere on your PC".

------
hs86
Scoop also has a sudo [1] package which implements a sudo-like behavior by
invoking UAC dialogues. How is this compared to wsudo?

[1]
[https://github.com/lukesampson/psutils](https://github.com/lukesampson/psutils)

------
Sylamore
Wouldn't PowerShell's JEA (Just Enough Admin) effectively be able to do most
of what sudo does, including limiting command parameters provided to the
elevated commands?

I just recently discovered JEA but haven't played with it much yet.

------
jbob2000
Yes, let’s use a random package off GitHub to run things with admin
privileges.

------
kuroguro
echo powershell start -verb runas %* > sudo.bat

